

Samsung swiped my so-so Galaxy Tab review for its faked Galaxy Tab video. - technologizer
http://technologizer.com/2011/03/26/samsungs-fake-galaxy-tab-interviews-hey-those-words-sound-familiar/

======
Samuel_Michon
Samsung needs to realize that in order to compete with Apple on its home turf,
it's not enough to copy Apple's products. Samsung also needs to copy Apple's
marketing savvy.

Right now, they're going about it the wrong way. First they announce the
Galaxy Player, a supposed competitor to the iPod touch, which has yet to
materialize. Then they brag about having sold 2 million Galaxy Tabs. Soon
after, they have to retract that statement; it was the number of Tabs shipped
to retailers, at that point they weren't sold to consumers. Next, they had a
Korean exec with poor English language skills making statements about the
Galaxy Tab's sales [0], explaining that "sales are quite smooth" while also
stating "sell-out wasn’t as fast as we expected". This week, we find out that
Samsung cancelled the previously announced Galaxy Tab 10.1, replacing it with
a non-working prototype of a new 10.1 tablet, not mentioning a shipping date
for the actual product. And then this, a commercial with bad actors being
presented as customers who've seen and used the product (which doesn't exist).

    
    
      - Only announce products that you're ready to ship. 
      - Don't let just anyone at your company comment on those products.
      - Hire only the best firms to create your ads.
      - Communicate emotion, not features.
    

[0] [http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2011/01/31/samsung-galaxy-tab-
sa...](http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2011/01/31/samsung-galaxy-tab-sales-
actually-quite-small/?mod=rss_WSJBlog)

~~~
orijing
It's interesting that you say "Only announce products that you're ready to
ship." I think doing the opposite (announcing a product that's not ready or
not even in development) is a strategic decision used by many firms
(Microsoft, for example) to discourage competition.

It doesn't work well here because Samsung is not the dominant player in the
market, as Microsoft is in its own market. Ironically, Apple could do this,
and it would work. But it'd be against Apple's secretive nature.

~~~
markkanof
True, but this is also one of the most annoying tactics that fanboys use to
dismiss the value of other products. They quote these statements of future
intent as if they are currently available products or features, and often
confuse those who don't know any better. I just think it would be nice if
companies competed head on, instead of putting an existing product against the
possibility that they might make a competitive product in the future.

------
JeremyHerrman
At vmworld 2010 Samsung had a big TV playing a Steve Jobs-esque keynote
presentation introducing some new product. The really odd thing was that it
was entirely faked. The speaker, the audience, the applause, everything.
Somebody there has a crazy obsession with Apple and has led their company into
the uncanny valley of imitation.

~~~
duskwuff
Cargo cult PR? ("Apple has presentations by Steve Jobs; Apple is successful;
therefore, Jobs-esque presentations cause success.")

------
eli
I don't get it. Why should I care about a faux reality commercial?

